# Check Hash



## HTC Mike (Jan 23, 2013)

I know I need a hash tool but how do I check it? Where is mine located?
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ByteSizeSln (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry, just saw this and didn't know there was a question.
There are a number of simple MD5 Hash tools available in the Play Market. You run (whatever your favorite tool is) and browse/select the file you wish to get the hash for, and compare your hash results with what is posted where you get/got your ROM/Radio (or other) file from. If they don't match, then either: 1) Your download is bad; 2) the copy on your PC is good (there are Windows/Mac hash tools also available) but when copied to your SD card, it got corrupted; or 3) the MD5 hash posted for the file is bad ("usually" the least likely.


----------



## HTC Mike (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok buy eyed is my hash file located?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

HTC Mike said:


> Ok buy eyed is my hash file located?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


You're supposed to use a hash checker utility to create a hash/hashes for files stored on your device, you then compare that hash against the given hash for the file on its download page.

Here's an example of what we're talking about:










Select a file on your device to hash from the browser included in the application (most, if not all, hash checkers allow this functionality). The point of doing this is to rule out a corrupt or incomplete file download as the source of issues you may have with something you download.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Assuming you have busybox on your phone (and 99.9% of people rooted do). Open up a terminal app (like terminal emulator) and change to the directory the rom zip file is in and do:

md5sum name-of-rom.zip


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

yarly said:


> Assuming you have busybox on your phone (and 99.9% of people rooted do). Open up a terminal app (like terminal emulator) and change to the directory the rom zip file is in and do:
> 
> md5sum name-of-rom.zip


Thanks for the post yarly, i seem to learn something new from each of yours.


----------

